# Edison Cube Mess Up?



## tfkscores (Jul 10, 2009)

I got my edison cube yesterday and was wondering about it because my regular rubiks brand turns much faster and cuts corners better with it and i've heard edison is great. Did i just get a bad cube or do i still have to work it in more and lube it?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 10, 2009)

Try breaking it in..like with most cubes.


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm in korea right now so I can buy oe almost everywhere.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 10, 2009)

Edisons aren't the ultimate super cube.

Have you tried loosening the tension? On my edison, i removed the tabs, so that i could loosen it even further.


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 10, 2009)

The Edison is capable of cutting 42-44 degree corners at an average tension setting. Try loosening a bit and breaking it in. Unfortunately, the Edison Cube probably won't turn as fast as most DIYs or even broken Storeboughts you own.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jul 10, 2009)

Edisons are not as mediocre as everyone is saying here. I got my first sub-10 single in competition with one and I got a sub-10 avg of 5 with one and 11 second averages usually. Not to say that it will work for everyone, but I would hardly say it's comparable to an storebought. Just loosen your Edison a little bit on all sides by about a quarter turn. Then, if still crappy, lube it if you haven't already. If that doesn't work (and after working it in) I would say you got a bad Edison, cuz they usually turn very well.


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 10, 2009)

Not me. Therefore, not everyone.


----------



## tfkscores (Jul 11, 2009)

so i got a bad edison cause i lubed it and turned it a quarter turn my rubiks brand ive had for around 6 months is better.


----------



## tfkscores (Jul 11, 2009)

im so pissed about this right now.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 11, 2009)

maybe you are just bad at getting cubes to be good. Or you have super high expectations for a toy.


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 11, 2009)

I'll have my edison in a few days and I'll let you know how it is


----------



## tfkscores (Jul 11, 2009)

maybe........


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 11, 2009)

tfkscores said:


> so i got a bad edison cause i lubed it and turned it a quarter turn my rubiks brand ive had for around 6 months is better.


Can you please type intelligibly?



tfkscores said:


> im so pissed about this right now.


Did you also get a temper tantrum when you found out that Santa didn't exist?


----------



## tfkscores (Jul 11, 2009)

you bet. *sigh* why did i have to get a bad edison.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 11, 2009)

tfkscores said:


> you bet. *sigh* why did i have to get a bad edison.



Don't worry. It's okay. Bad things happen in life, and it is absolutely okay. Just cry your heart out, and you'll feel better.



Seriously, just get another one.


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Jul 11, 2009)

I really think that it's just him and not the cubes.


----------



## tfkscores (Jul 11, 2009)

no cause im great with my c4y cube im getting sub 25's on edison its hard to get sub 30 since its really tough to turn ima try loosenging the screws another time.


----------



## dannyz0r (Jul 11, 2009)

Ever think of that in the first place?


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Jul 11, 2009)

Your great with your c4y cube when you had to complain about it like a little kid by making a whole thread about it?

And wow.....You didn't even try loosening the tension yet and your complaining about it? Seriously just stop.


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 11, 2009)

tfkscores. We are lightly flaming you if you haven't noticed. Please break the cube in and do some tension adjustment before whining about a bad Edison.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 11, 2009)

You just suck because your edison and your C4u suck. 

Dan please can you do something I realized I see this kid's useless threads ALL the time. They are about nothing he obviously never uses the search button. 
Tfkscore's, can you please shape-up



tfkscores said:


> no cause im great with my c4y cube im getting sub 25's on edison its hard to get sub 30 since its really tough to turn ima try loosenging the screws another time.



Great I just caught you in a lie. You said your C4U cube sucks.


----------



## Faz (Jul 11, 2009)

Give it some love.


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 14, 2009)

I got my edison yesterday.. After lubing it and playing around with the tension, and solving it over 100 times, it's amazing now..
You must just suck really badly as Paul was saying.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Jul 14, 2009)

you can't judge him if you haven't tried his cube


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 14, 2009)

esquimalt1 said:


> you can't judge him if you haven't tried his cube



Considering his other 500 threads are pointless and clearly just a lack of intelligence or willingness to search/learn for himself..
I will judge.. sorry..
I don't think I'm the only one annoyed with him, especially when he gets all these new cubes and the first thing he does is come on here and ask why his cubes suck so much


----------



## CubeNoob1668 (Jul 15, 2009)

i think my edison is the best cube i've ever used. i just took it to the beach and got really sandy and its still the bomb. haha its a little rough to start with so just break it in


----------



## cheiney (Jul 15, 2009)

I'll buy your Edison from you.


----------



## Vulosity (Jul 15, 2009)

There's one feature of the Edison cube that makes it feel different from other cubes. If you would disassemble it, under the center pieces, there are these bumps. The bumps grind against the other cubies, which make the cube feel "rough" when turning.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 15, 2009)

cheiney said:


> I'll buy your Edison from you.




Damn, you beat me. 

If you don't like it, sell it to me. How much did you pay for it? I will pay a good price...

On-topic: Try sanding/filing it. Then loosen it. Then lube it again. Then solve it 50 million times. (do these if you won't sell it to me).


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 15, 2009)

There's an english site that sells Edison cubes now..
You guys should look around more 
I got mine in about 4 days directly from Korea, to Canada


----------



## CubeNoob1668 (Jul 15, 2009)

can you link us to that english site zaxef? i mean i love mine but i wouldn't mind having another


----------



## Jai (Jul 15, 2009)

It's http://www.edicubes.com. Shipping is EMS (around one week), and shipping and paypal fees are included in the price. I might buy from Edicubes soon, because it seems like a good deal.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 4, 2009)

Jai said:


> It's http://www.edicubes.com. Shipping is EMS (around one week), and shipping and paypal fees are included in the price. I might buy from Edicubes soon, because it seems like a good deal.


that shipping took 2 days to australia.

unrelated to this quote. you have to loosen your edison. get the centre caps off with a pin if you're having trouble


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 4, 2009)

tfkscores said:


> I got my edison cube yesterday and was wondering about it because my regular rubiks brand turns much faster and cuts corners better with it and i've heard edison is great. Did i just get a bad cube or do i still have to work it in more and lube it?


and it isnt super smooth, it just cuts corners awesome. loosen it and lube it, but my still is rough.
it loosens very far, and mine can cut a whole piece, and it doesnt pop, thats right. in fact it cuts even more than a whole piece


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Sep 4, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Jai said:
> 
> 
> > It's http://www.edicubes.com. Shipping is EMS (around one week), and shipping and paypal fees are included in the price. I might buy from Edicubes soon, because it seems like a good deal.
> ...



AWESOME!
I'm gonna order from there..


----------



## Mr Cubism (Sep 4, 2009)

I have also bought from this site and I recommend it! After loosing and lubing the Edison it´s so great! And it´s nice to have a cube (or ten ) that not many other cubers use (yet).


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 4, 2009)

Mr Cubism said:


> I have also bought from this site and I recommend it! After loosing and lubing the Edison it´s so great! And it´s nice to have a cube (or ten ) that not many other cubers use (yet).


mine came with lollies, a how to solve booklet in korean, and brighter sticker sheets. none of this was mentioned on the site, and it didnt mention that it had 3 stands inside either. cool customer service!


----------



## mati rubik (Sep 4, 2009)

I replaced the springs of my edison and now it's AMAZING
I use dian shengs springs (it sucks, but are really good in the edison)

it's my best cube, better than C4U and type F


----------



## Regisiew (Sep 4, 2009)

For my website, specialtyspeedcubes.webs.com, all the cubes came feeling like that. Silicone spray actually won't even do much. They come really tight and you definitely have to loosen the tension. Once you've done that, spraying it will have an effect, and it should turn very nicely.


----------



## GermanCube (Sep 4, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> For my website, specialtyspeedcubes.webs.com, all the cubes came feeling like that. Silicone spray actually won't even do much. They come really tight and you definitely have to loosen the tension. Once you've done that, spraying it will have an effect, and it should turn very nicely.




True, I had the same "trouble", when I got my edisons from Tribox.


----------



## Kiongku (Sep 4, 2009)

If I loosen the tension for my cube.. It does feel that it gonna pop on me..


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 4, 2009)

WAY too expensive IMO...


----------



## CubeNoob1668 (Sep 4, 2009)

i agree with jake, edisons from tribox are like $16 dollars, this seems like a rip off to me


----------



## Kiongku (Sep 5, 2009)

1 from edicube is like $27 too anyway...
But the guy running tribox is a cool dude so whatever.. you can go to korea and get it urself...


----------

